# Moving frm Dubai to Jbrg



## Lily Kahsai (Aug 26, 2008)

I have been relocated by my company in Dubai. To work in SA in Joburg. I'm a 29 yr old gal and i have a lot to ask.... Pls don't get irritated to answer
1. What kind of accomodation will be ideal for me(a studio/ sharing...?) and where, what will be the average price?
2. Will it be easy top make friends? I like to party(party animal) and wondering where to go and if it's safe?
3. Is there any discrimination of color as we hear a lot(i have browen color)?

anyway please feed me with any information that you might think will be advantageous.

cheers


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

Heard SA has one of the highest crime rates in the world. Depends on where you live , what city and what part of that city, as well. Johannesburg makes regular headlines in the crime scene. Durban is relatively quieter it seems.

Mainly the issue is locals have few if any well-paid jobs and often blame it all on the foreign residents, even though they're there only temporarily.


----------

